
Highlights of the US Mobile Market Q1 2017 - heisenbit
http://www.chetansharma.com/publications/us-mobile-market-update-q1-2017/
======
heisenbit
Key point:

\- The US mobile data services revenue has seen QoQ growth for 17 straight
years until Q1 2017 when it saw its first negative growth for the quarter. (Q1
is generally a down quarter but for the first time the revenue growth dipped
below zero).

